# Did you factor your dogs into consideration when you bought your current vehicle?



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I did. My dogs go everywhere with me to the back seat is for them.

Silverado: Trucks: Chevrolet

Hooch


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Nope. At first I did, figured I'd get an SUV so Tucker could ride comfortbly in the back and his crate would fit..

Then as I test drove a dozen different cars, I decided to spoil myself.

Tucker won't be gettin' in my new car unless I absolutely have to put him in there. He gets to ride in my mom's beat up Cavalier


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

We have a SUV type thing. Its not an all wheel drive, but its the size of an SUV, if that makes sense! Its a Nissan Tino

http://www.caradisiac.com/media/images/le_mag/mag177/ndm_tino.jpg

When I get around to getting my own car I'll get a hatchback so Bailey can still go in the back.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Had mine before getting the dogs, but am getting a new one in the next couple of weeks....


Ford Vehicles: 2008 Ford Expedition - Home - See pricing details, photos, SUV options, packages and more


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I sure did!!


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Is that a Pathfinder Jeremy?

My parents had an old '88 Pathfinder that lasted for 10+ years...it's too bad the new ones are so large!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

There's my car in RED...OoOoh. Yeah...no new car for Tucker.

This is his ride...:










Only my momma's is a sandy/beige color.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I guess the only problem is that's wifey's car....  

I get the POS '96 civic that's falling apart..... :doh:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

tintallie said:


> Is that a Pathfinder Jeremy?
> 
> My parents had an old '88 Pathfinder that lasted for 10+ years...it's too bad the new ones are so large!


Nope, Xterra. They're smaller than the Pathfinder but just as cool.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I guess the only problem is that's wifey's car....
> 
> I get the POS '96 civic that's falling apart..... :doh:


Now now, the engine should still be running fine...it's just the body of the car that doesn't hold up as well. My mechanic who fixes only Hondas owns a POS Civic wagon from the 80s with over 400 000kms on it! It doesn't bother him that it's a rust bucket because the interior and machinery is great.

At only 162 000km, my CR-V has plenty of time left on it, I just want a nicer looking ride haha. That's what it comes down to...either your ride doesn't work(not a problem with Honda) or you want a better looking one.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

tintallie said:


> Now now, the engine should still be running fine...it's just the body of the car that doesn't hold up as well. My mechanic who fixes only Hondas owns a POS Civic wagon from the 80s with over 400 000kms on it! It doesn't bother him that it's a rust bucket because the interior and machinery is great.
> 
> At only 162 000km, my CR-V has plenty of time left on it, I just want a nicer looking ride haha. That's what it comes down to...either your ride doesn't work(not a problem with Honda) or you want a better looking one.


Well....I do want a better looking one...  

The body is what's really falling apart. There are some maintenance / mechanical things that need to be done, but I just hoping it holds out until we sell our house....then we get a new car.....and I get to drive the Xterra....cuz wifey get's the new one..... :doh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I guess the only problem is that's wifey's car....
> 
> I get the POS '96 civic that's falling apart..... :doh:


Well there's your problem...it's a Honda...:


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

nono...Honda is good.....repeat after me....Honda is good.

If you noticed my list of cars that I'm looking over for research....they are all import...no American cars are listed there. My parents had many GM vehicles over the years and the one lesson I learned that once the vehicle hit around the 150 000 km mark...you better get rid of it.

Besides...I will be up for the new vehicle and not DH because my vehicle is older!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

tintallie said:


> nono...Honda is good.....repeat after me....Honda is good.
> 
> 
> Besides...I will be up for the new vehicle and not DH because my vehicle is older!


I agree....Honda Good. 

Well...maybe you should talk to my wife....how come she get's the new car...we replaced her old car with the xterra a year and a half ago, and now she get's another new one.... :doh:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I certainly did.*

I bought a brand new stationwagon last Sept. I might have bought a smaller car but I have two Golden Retrievers. Since then, I added a dog barrier and just ordered a mat for the back to cover the carpeting.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Judi said:


> I bought a brand new stationwagon last Sept. I might have bought a smaller car but I have two Golden Retrievers. Since then, I added a dog barrier and just ordered a mat for the back to cover the carpeting.


What kind of station wagon? Subaru? Volvo? Volkswagon? Ford (Focus)?


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I agree....Honda Good.
> 
> Well...maybe you should talk to my wife....how come she get's the new car...we replaced her old car with the xterra a year and a half ago, and now she get's another new one.... :doh:


Unfortunately, that's what happened with my parents! My mom always got the newer vehicle and dad had to settle for the 2nd one  However, with only one vehicle now, dad drives the Subaru Legacy and mom takes transit.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a 2004 Saturn Vue. Loved my Nissa Frontier with crewcab and extended bed and so did all my son's friends. It was supercharged! LOL However, gas was wAy too expensive.

I have some extras on my Vue. We purchased it used and the person who turned it in liked some bling. Conservative bling...

I could never fit two crates in the back unless I put the backseats down.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I took it into consideration at that time. I just had one dog. Spencer was a puppy when I bought my small car. Not a problem for just Spence and I. Life sure changes fast. Along came DH w/ Sunka. Lost Spence, gained Murphy and Sammy. We all cram into my little car though! We really need a dogmobile! It is just too cramped for long trips. Powerball is tomorrow night!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I agree about the American Vehicles. When I got rid of my last Chevy, it only had 250,000 miles on it. And, I doubt it would have lasted another two years.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i didn't buy the car i currently own with dogs in mind, but i might buy a new one this fall, and the dog is factoring in to which car i'll get in a big way.

right now i'm set on a Volvo Cross-Country wagon or a Subaru Outback wagon.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's a pic of what my new baby looks like. (when I got it I called my mom to tell her I bought another blonde) My boyfriend actually made fun of me because I was more concerned about it having enough space for my dog than if it would get me to work.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> i didn't buy the car i currently own with dogs in mind, but i might buy a new one this fall, and the dog is factoring in to which car i'll get in a big way.
> 
> right now i'm set on a Volvo Cross-Country wagon or a Subaru Outback wagon.


The Volvo has some dog friendly features...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

*Toyota RAV4*

We have a 1999 Toyota RAV4. (4cyl)
I like the fuel economy..
We got a good price on it...
Very low maintanence costs even though it is 8 years old...
Very reliable...
Nice for tooling around town....
Small for an SUV easy to park

Dont like:
_Just barely_ fits one crate..
It is not very sound proof - lots of road noise at hihway speed...
Cloth seat are such that they have a 'death grip' on Golden fur

If we bought another - I would test drive at higher speed...as the road noise is what annoys me the most...


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

You bet my having Miss Nikki factored in me getting my SUV!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

We have a small SUV now. We got it before we had 7 dogs! The next one we get will need to be bigger...I really like the Toyota Sequoia. Toyotas last forever and are so much less expensive to maintain than what I drive now.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This is what I currently own (Silver 2006 Ford Explorer) and when picking this out the dogs were a big factor knowing I would be taking them both for rides.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> There's my car in RED...OoOoh. Yeah...no new car for Tucker.
> 
> This is his ride...:
> 
> ...


What no picture of your dog sitting on the side of the road while you go for a drive????? LOL

Hooch


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*To Tint*

Volvo V50
Are you familiar with it?


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

*2003 Honda Element*

I can not believe I am the only Honda Element owner. I have a 2003 Green Honda Element that I bought new. Talk about a doggie mobile. I have actually removed the two back seats and all the room is for the babies. No carpet,(use moving blankets on the floor so they do not slip) seats can be easily wiped down. Heck we have taken a hose to the inside of it. Great for rescue transport because can hold so many crates. When we get food deliveries it holds as much as the back of a pickup truck. We are actually a 2 element family. DH has a Blue one. His is nice and clean though we use mine for the babies.


----------



## MyDogMason (Aug 4, 2007)

Mason & I LOVE our Escape!! i can drop the back seat (or not) and its 4wd (I came from a ********* F150) so we can still go out and drive on the beach. I've taken him & his friends out in it...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

This is the cross-country. it's the XC70 AWD -


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Nope, the dogs didnt really come into it when I bought the sebring convertible....LOL...it was more of a mid life crisis car! We also have a 79 toyota pickup...hubby bought it new so it's been around the block a few times! Our other vehicle is a town and country handicap assicable...sp....van.. We were thinking of the dogs then but of hubbies chair...but with the middle seats gone I can fit 2 crates and in a squeeze three so it all worked out!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

For our family we have a Ford Excursion. I love it.. It has so much power. I have 2 kids still in booster seats and 3 dogs. The dogs love it. They have plenty of room. We did think of all the family when we purchased the Excursion. We had a smaller vehicle, but with the carseats there wasn't very much room and the dogs had to ride in the back with no seat. 

Now for my vehicle, I have a Jeep Wrangler. I do take the 3 dogs in there, but it's a very tight fit and they all go only when the top and doors are on. When they're off only Daisy can go with her doggy seatbelt and she rides on the back seat.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> This is the cross-country. it's the XC70 AWD -


Patty,

Is this the one that offers the crate? I know I found one that had a crate system as an option, but I can't remember which one it was and it didn't look as sturdy as I would have liked, but I was impressed it was an option.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i am not sure if it offers a crate or not. i'm looking at new for me, but used so unless the previous owner had it installed i won't have it.

my only issue is the far back windows don't open - i'd love to still have a good breeze back there for her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I didn't get my CRV with the dogs in mind, but since having it I've been doing a lot of transport for rescue. The lease is coming to an end next June, I'll be looking for something that will fit crates better, the CRV is only big enough for one crate with the seat pushed forward.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's what I had seen...
Seeking out the ideal dogmobile - Creature Comforts - MSNBC.com

You have to scroll down to the photo. I don't think this is optimal, but it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

that looks pretty cool. i haven't seen it in any of the used ones i've looked at.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

When I got my car 8 yrs ago I only had 2 dogs and they fit perfectly in my 1997 Mercury Sable wagon. Hershey sat in the front seat and Sasha sat in the back seat. I took them just about everywhere with me. Now, with the kids carseats, booster seats, and having more than 2 dogs I have trouble taking more than one dog at a time. I would love to have a vehicle large enough to take the kids and the dogs.
This is my car...same color too:


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

I have a Buick Rendevous. 
We have 2 teenagers and KNEW we were going to get a dog (didn't think we would have 2 within a year!!!) so yes we did factor in the animal aspect when we bought our car.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Judi said:


> Volvo V50
> Are you familiar with it?


Not that particular model, but it is available in Canada according to the website. I see mostly the XC70 or XC90...out of my price range.

Mylissyk...I too find it difficult to get my dog's crate into the CR-V...the 99 model's rear seats to not fold flat and flush with the cargo area.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

A PT Cruiser with black interior - obviously didn't think about Golden Hair when I bought it---looks good now with Golden mohair seats!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

sharlin said:


> A PT Cruiser with black interior - obviously didn't think about Golden Hair when I bought it---looks good now with Golden mohair seats!!!!


LOL..bet it does


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

We got a big Dodge Van, holds all the dogs and kids. Perfect for the dogs cause they can move around if needed.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We have a Nissan Titan crew cab. It is big enough for both dogs in the backseat and a sliding glass window so they can stick their nose out. I have a convertible bug and both dogs hate when the top is down so I only take them out with the top up.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a Subaru Outback wagon. It works great for the dogs. It can only fit one crate... the standard 36" size. You can put the seats down, but they don't fold flat. I don't know if the newest model has changed that or not. 

I like the Outback better than the Forester. The Outback seems to have more width, but it could be my imagination. 

For me a Subaru was an easy choice. Nothing beats a Subaru on snow.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I might have trouble fitting that crate into a lot of vehicles...the crate is at least 40" long.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a Ford Freestyle, a crossover which has a Volvo engine, transmission, and frame. Ford is changing the name to the Taurus X for 2008. This SUV has so much more space inside than all its competitors.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I have a Ford Expedition and the midwest side by side crates, if they didn't fit I wasn't buying and yes I did take them with me to make sure 
I also like the fact that I can haul my Zepplin travel trailer with no problems.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am a Honda Girl. I have owned a Civic, CR-V, 2003 Pilot and currently a 2007 Pilot. I love, love love my Pilot. This time I got the beige interior instead of grey to hide the golden fur. I have the separation net at the 3rd row that keeps Jester in the way back. There is also plenty of room for a crate. I was going to downsize back to the CR-V but I don't like the new ones weird "smiley face" front bumper! My 07 Pilot has much more zip than my 03 had...glad I stayed with it.

We also have a Ford Excursion Deisel...it's enormous :doh: and also has the beige interior. We got it for towing our balloon and snowmobile trailers...not so much for the dog but his crate fits nicely in the back for long trips.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

What's the fuel economy on a Pilot? I will be driving about 90km (56mi) daily quite soon.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My dogs were my ONLY consideration. I bought a CARGO VAN  It has four crates set up and no back seats at all. I can haul four large dogs and two medium sized dogs... or up to eight medium or small dogs with no problem. Plus an extra Whippet in the front seat


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

We did factor the dog in when we bought our Xterra. We actually went out looking for a car that would better fit Denali. Then, Gretzky came along and the Xterra has plenty of room for both of them. We lay the seats down and they can stick their heads out the window.


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi All, I went out and bought a new Uplander. I told the guy that I had a puppy and wanted a vehicle to travel in with her. He wondered if I had lost it! I took out the middle seats and put the crate in there. She travels everywhere with me. I love it! As soon as she hears the keys, there's no leaving her behind. I still have the back seats and anyone who wants to go with me, has to sit back there. Talk about putting Honey first! hehehe


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

*...I will make SIMBA comfortable with my car...*

I *vote SUV*, coz my comforable car is my Ford Escape Hybrid 4WD Manual and the second is my Toyota Innova Automatic....
My car is an Ford Escape and Toyota Innova...:yipee:
Why i choose this ??:crazy:
Coz i look for a car that i can bring Simba to everywhere i want...:yes:
Like for off road, but i never do that (i will try it someday)...:rockon:
Sometimes when i bring Simba to somewhere, he will automatically sit in the back seat...
I want to go to somewhere with Simba, and i want whereever we go Simba still comforable...:eclipsee_
So i choose that car !!!:smokin:
>>Our Ford Escape Hybrid (now im already found the pics of my car, first time i bought it home and unlucky its rainy...)







>>Our Toyota Innova (i bought it it the "Second Car Shop", im already cover my car number...)
So i just vote for *SUV*.......


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Yyes, we absolutely chose our most recent vehicle with the dogs in mind. 

I have an 05 Subaru Outback which I love - it's very reliable, great on gas, etc and pretty good in the snow (I'm NOT a snow driver!) The only downfall with the dogs (if they are like mine) is that the center console and doors are a very soft vinyl that will pit if the dogs put their paws/nails on it. The back seats fold down nicely and I can put a divider right behind the front seats and the dogs have the whole back to themselves.

The one we just bought, keeping dogs in mind, was an 07 Honda Ridgeline. Subaru used to be the #1 car on my list, now it is Honda, and I say that because this truck was EXCELLENT IN SNOW. We could not get it to slip and slide, period. The Subaru will slide some if not careful, but this would not, even for a truck! The Ridgeline is a 4 door, 4WD truck and VERY roomy and comfortable. The dogs love riding in it because the back seat is wide enough for them to get comfortable. I could also put up the back seats to give them the floor with some blankets on it. The back has a sliding rear window for them to stick their noses out of .  The gas mileage on this and the Honda Pilot that someone mentioned earlier is about 16-20mpg. Oh yea, plus there's a 'trunk' in the bed of the truck so the dogs can have the back seat and I still have room to put stuff tucked away. The center console is a nice canvas type cloth so the dogs won't ruin that with thier feet and the doors are a 'solid plastic' so that's safe too.

Ok, enough rambling... I sound like a commercial.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

tintallie said:


> What's the fuel economy on a Pilot? I will be driving about 90km (56mi) daily quite soon.


 
My Pilot gets about 19-20 miles per gallon...not sure how that converts to km...


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

It comes out roughly to about 11.8-12.4L/100km which is quite good for a mid size SUV. My CR-V gives me about 9L/100km whereas the old Chevy Blazer I had was about 13-14L/100km.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*2000 Tahoe for our Fur kids*

Here is our fur kids suv. 
Can fit 2 Mastiffs & 3 Goldens in it somewhat comfortably for them. Most of the time it is the Mastiffs & 1 or 2 Goldens or Rescues dogs in it thou.
Plus my plate (got the idea from Galye Lucy's Mom)
& magnets for the dogs.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

We're going shopping for a new vehicle tomorrow. I've called 4 dealerships where I intend to look to warn them I'm bringing Ozzy for test drives. There was a bit of hesitation in all of their voices but all agreed that if that's what it takes to sell me a vehicle, that's what we're going to do. If we go to other dealers, we're just going to show up instead of calling first & they'll either like the idea of getting Ozzy's opinion on the new vehicle or we'll buy elsewhere.

I've got a BMW 3, a Ford F150, and a Mercury Cougar. The Cougar is going as a trade-in. This way, I figure I'll have all bases covered with sports car, truck & a new OzzyMobile!

I voted Car/Coupe & Truck as that's what we have now but I'm looking for a dog car tomorrow with back seats that fold flat. Not sure what we'll end up with but the #1 requirement is that it be the OzzyMobile.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

We have a Hyundai Sante Fe and a 4 door Saturn coupe. When we go somewhere together, we take the Sante Fe. Since my partner's knee replacement last year, we find getting in and out of the Saturn too difficult. 

The Sante Fe's rear seats do not fold down completely flat - which I don't like. I don't think you could fit 2 large crates in the back. My girls ride in the back seat with dog seat belts/harnesses.

I love my Saturn, but it isn't really dog friendly. I'm in the market for a new car (Saturn is a 98) and am following this conversation with great interest.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have always had a full sized Chevrolet van, the last being my 1999 Express 1500. I loved it. But at 125k miles, the tranny was dying fast and the A/C was gone. I decided that since I was no longer hauling a minimum of 8 dogs to shows (stopped handling other than my own and 1 or 2 clients) I would go to an Astro. So, 3 years ago I bought a 2004 Astro AWD. It's plain tan, but I did have leather seats put in - tan, easy to clean the dog hair, etc, and hides all the hair when I haven't gotten to my OCD/anal cleaning... It's great in the snow, and I had a platfrom built so I can have up to 4 large crates loaded (I've been taking 2 Goldens and an English Cocker, so lots of room), and pack folding crates, table, ex-pens, luggage, etc underneath. If I am not showing, I can install one bench seat and still have two large crates in the back and extra room for "stuff". I am disappointed that I get no better mileage than the fullsized vans (due to the AWD) which I really lucked out in that I was getting a solid 22 mpg with them - I thought that since it was smaller it might be better. And I am starting to complain that I want my BIG van back. So, who knows, I may be in the market for a full-sized van again, although they are not as easy to find anymore.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

i've got a nissan frontier too, but it's a hand me down from my mom and obviously it was not bought with saskja in mind...i'm happy i decided not to trade it with my bro's civic though..saskja's going to definitely own the truck someday :


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I picked up the mat this past week.*

Buddy seemed to hesitate at first to get in the car.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*He has improved.*

Now I can be less concerned about less than immaculate dogs getting in my car and messing up carpeting.


----------



## Nugget9806 (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeap, I did. I have a Toyota Rav4. I was travelling a lot when I bought it. Nugget went with me everywhere and when I went to Florida from NY in Nov. and back in April my 2 cats went too. I had to have a vehicle that would hold us all. A truck was out of the question cause I don't believe in putting dogs in the bed without a dog box and a car was too small. So an SUV it had to be.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

my car is so old I can't even find a picture for it. It's a 90 Nissan Sentra.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

1990 Nissan Sentra


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

ok - an update for anyone who cared. i bought the Toyota RAV4 - and yes, i made sure she'd fit in the back cargo area (plenty of room) and i got the tan colored interior so that it will hide her dog hair better.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

YES lol I just bought a new car last week and 

1) It's for camping at dog shows
2) It's 'fawn' colored inside to reduce hair showing
3) It's massive and I could haul 12 dogs in it if I had to


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> ok - an update for anyone who cared. i bought the Toyota RAV4 - and yes, i made sure she'd fit in the back cargo area (plenty of room) and i got the tan colored interior so that it will hide her dog hair better.


Congrats! Will I ever get to see it?:uhoh: You've seen mine...LOL


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

sure - i'll swing by and give you a ride if you want. i'm not picking it up until later this week.

and, here it is - yup, this color too. 












and, that van is HUGE - i bet you could get more than 12 in there!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Very nice! Enjoy!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

This is what Ozzy picked out.

Here's Ozzy right after he signed the paperwork for his new ride ('08 Ford Escape).










He loves his new ride & is now looking for a buddy to share all that space in the back.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

wow nice !


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

of course my dogs were a factor in this car. Oh. And Yeah, it's got a HEMI!  









Not so much in the other car, but it's more of a work/commuter/beater car, anyway. Don't get a dog in there very often.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

subaru outback for jake...he fits perfectly... however, my dad agreed because its a good snow car...and it snows a lot where i go to college.

this is IT!! sorry its so small though.


----------

